# Virgin Galactic Spaceport opens



## Moonbat (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/oct/18/spaceport-america-take-tourists-space

Although it'll be a while before anyone sues it comercially, it is a great step towards comercial spaceflight, and you have to love Branson for all his crazy billionaire energy and passion.
I'm really glad that he has (apparantly) done it again, with this.

Some pictures from Yahoo
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/photos/virgin-galactic-spaceport-opens-1318929217-slideshow/

I love the lady in the Virgin airplane pose with an Astronaut helmet on. (see pic number 6)

So is this a step closer, or just another money pit on the way to failure for Virgin Galactic?


----------



## Tillane (Oct 19, 2011)

Moonbat said:


> Although it'll be a while before anyone sues it comercially


Sorry.  Couldn't in all conscience let that one pass...


----------

